# My "New" Logan 200-1 (Warning, Picture Heavy)



## Fairbanks (Oct 24, 2014)

Greetings from Bozeman Montana!  First of all, a big Thank You to the good folks here that (patiently) helped with my beginner questions and provided great advice on what I needed to look for on this lathe before buying it. 

Before I found this machine I didn't know anything about Logan.  After spending some time with this unit I think they are a very well made machine.  By the way, there don't seem to be any bargains on used equipment here in Montana.  This being the case I ended up paying $1,800 for this package.  I guess this seems fair to me but I'm curious- What do you folks think? 

The machine appears to be filthy but in original, complete, very good condition.  The serial number indicates a 1944 date of manufacture.  I am not planning any significant restoration.  I would like to simply clean it up, use it and fix or replace what ever I find that needs work.  As you can see the first 6 pictures show the lathe and stand. The last 4 pictures show the tooling that came with it.

Here are some pictures of what I brought home.   On the left side of the bench appears to be the stuff that was (probably) included with the original package (I like the milling attachment!).  It looks like 3 of the change gears are missing.  In the center of the bench is a spare (new, unused) bed which doesn't have a factory serial number (I may try to sell this, not sure).  On the right side of the bench are all the odds and ends that were included.

Your comments are welcome, please fire away!!

Steve


----------



## RandyM (Oct 24, 2014)

That is a great machine. I don't think you have any complaints on price. You have a WHOLE LOT OF TOOLING with that deal. I wish I'd been that lucky on my purchase. Thank you for letting us see your early Christmas present. Now, comes the real fun.


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 24, 2014)

Good for you. As far as price, as long as you are happy ... it was a good price ... and it sounded like you been looking for a little bit. Sometimes it is hard to put numbers on all the "extra stuff" ... and sometimes it depends on if you will use the extra stuff.

Just thinking off the top of my head:
milling attachment - $200
steady rest - $150
pile of HSS bits - $30-40
turret tool post - $40
extra bed - $??
both sets of jaws for the three jaw - $??
an extra 4 jaw chuck - $??
boring bars - $??
a bunch of other little odds & ends I can't quite make out (must be a slitting saw arbor? maybe a drilling pad?) - $??

My 210 looks very to be in very similar condition (hard to tell from pics) and paid a bit less. But ... I had no milling attachment, so I bought a mill. I bought a steady rest. I have had to buy several change gears (and still need more). Looking at a new 3 jaw, as I don't have both sets of jaws. I bought a tool post, because I wanted to get rid of the lantern. I've bought boring bars and a couple piles of old HSS tooling. 

Point is ... my lathe was cheaper ... but I have probably caught up to you.)


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, like i said B4 you purchased, I think you got a hell-of-a deal with all that tooling. You saved months of shopping and you would have quit before acquiring that much.

Lets see some chips.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 24, 2014)

I think you did well, Steve. The extra tooling and other accessories push the value up in a hurry! I know I initially thought the price a bit high, but now that I've gotten a better look at what you have, I think it was priced about right. Neither you nor the seller came out poorly on this one.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 24, 2014)

Don't forget the Legs & Drip pan. $250-$350? I gave up trying to find a set for mine.
I'd love to have that tailstock, that is handy.
I think the Milling attachment is worth a bit. I've bid on few over the years and drop out @$200.
Those are handy as hell, especially when you consider that the Logan has roller bearings.

_Dan


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 24, 2014)

OK, what the heck is this?


I noticed it in the original pics and its had my curiosity since.


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 24, 2014)

Steve -
I was going to post this up the other day and forgot. A list of the full set of gears and what I am *guessing* is on your lathe (based on the one pic in the add)


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 24, 2014)

If you need to get a few change gears, also get the 37/47 tooth set from Scott Logan. Then you can do metric threads on your lathe.


----------



## Redlineman (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh Yeh;

I think you did just fine, Steve. Very nice looking machine. Lots of goodies there. From what I can see it looks like the compound hasn't even been crashed. A good sign of careful usage. Personally, I'd prefer it to be on the factory legs and pan. They just look _more righter_ to me that way, lack of storage notwithstanding. So... what's the first project?


----------



## Fairbanks (Oct 25, 2014)

Mister Ed said:


> OK, what the heck is this?
> View attachment 86387
> 
> I noticed it in the original pics and its had my curiosity since.



An excellent question!  I had planned to post individual pictures of a few items that I can't identify, this is one of them.  Hopefully someone will chime in with an answer.


----------



## gjmontll (Oct 25, 2014)

Maybe it's a tri-toothed fly cutter, for use with that milling attachment?
    Greg


----------



## middle.road (Oct 25, 2014)

medieval torture device. :rofl:


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 25, 2014)

gjmontll said:


> Maybe it's a tri-toothed fly cutter, for use with that milling attachment?
> Greg





middle.road said:


> medieval torture device. :rofl:


Kinda thought of both of those possibilities along with some type of boring doohickey. But I would think it would be a bear to get those cutters all set the same.

*Steve* - Here is a link to owners manual. Click on the pic once you get there ... a PDF will open. Save to your computer.
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3353


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 25, 2014)

It's a left handed canabulator. Used to adjust muffler bearings on race cars back in the late 1700's.   :whistle:


----------



## middle.road (Oct 26, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> It's a left handed canabulator. Used to adjust muffler bearings on race cars back in the late 1700's.   :whistle:



*canabulator   *def: [FONT=arial, sans-serif]KumberBuzzle, Gizmo, Gadget, Muffler attenuator....   

I see your [/FONT]:whistle: and raise you one :whistle::whistle:


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 26, 2014)

middle.road said:


> *canabulator   *def: KumberBuzzle, Gizmo, Gadget, Muffler attenuator....
> 
> I see your :whistle: and raise you one :whistle::whistle:



You brought up the definition at a very good time, but we should also point out that one should never use the brand name 'Whatchamacallit' in place of the generic term 'canabulator'.  The legal guys over there get real uppity about people infringing on their registered trademark ya know.  :whistle::whistle::whistle:


----------

